# Preaching from Joshua



## cultureshock (Feb 5, 2005)

Greetings, friends.

I am reading through the book of Joshua with my wife, and we were wondering how one would preach a series of christocentric sermons on the text of around chapter 10 up until about chapter 22. The details are extensive, and I sometimes wonder how texts such as these point to Christ. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Brian


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 5, 2005)

Brian,
I would search the library (and this may have to wait 'til you're at seminary) for sermons by Puritans that took texts from that portion of Scripture. You're bound to find isolated sermons. If any of them had a series on the whole book, then that would be a gold-mine. 

And a suggestion for what to buy: 1 book (sorry can't do any better)
_Gleanings in Joshua,_ by A. W. Pink. He's not always spot-on in his many books, but he often has excellent insights. This book was one of his last, hence he was already Calvinistic had shed much of his earlier errors. He died before this book was completed, but as noted in this preface (in front of me as I write), "Most of the material in chapters 20-23 was written by him." Those chapters conclude the book.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Bruce, what were his earlier errors?


Well, he was a dispensationalist "to some extent" earlier in his writing carreer. You can read all about him and get a full view of the man in Iain Murray's biography: _The Life of Arthur W. Pink_ (Banner of Truth, 1981).

Here's what Murray says:


> He made it clear to Vera before his death that _Studies in the Scriptures_ were not to be reprinted in their entirety. His wishes have not, however, been honoured owing to the fact that no executors have exercised a copyright control over his literary work. Pink never dreamed of the possibility that thirty years after his death publishers would want practically _anything_ he had written. The unhappy result has been that a great deal of Pink is currently in print, taken from all parts of _Studies_ and, almost invariably, with no indication ot the reader of the period of the author's ministry to which a particular titile belongs.
> 
> This irresponsibility on the part of publishers had certainly contributed to the varying assesmsnts which are currently made of Pink's value as a teacher. Those who would judge him should be sure that they are judging the best! His _Life and Times of Joshua,_ for example, written for _Studies_ between 1946 and 1952, is in a different class from his _Gleanings in Genesis_ which he wrote in 1920, while his articles on 'Dispensationalism' published in _Studies_ in 1934-35 contain much that is directly contrary to earlier published material.


p. 194, emphasis in the original


----------

